# MUSCOVY DUCKS



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Kimmi did good. They are a beautiful pair. The seller even gave her a free dozen muscovy hatching eggs.

















*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Healthy too. Look at the sheen of their feathers.

How do you deal with them since you have no pond? A huge kiddie pool?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*The breeder used large kiddie pools and so will I. Muscovys (or is it ies?) are more adapted to walk on land than other ducks and do well without a pond. They too, are a breed recommended for mix specie flocks. From what I remember and have recently read, the only birds muscovys fight with is other muscovys of the same sex. If that is true I will be most hppy.*
*
They are bigger than what I had as a teenager and Kimmi tells me they had others that were much bigger; comparable to a turkey. Does PJ have muscovys? I have tried research and will continue to do so, but I've already visited two sites that know crap about muscovys.
PLEASE PJ, CORRECT ANYTHING THAT I POST THAT IS NOT CORRECT. On this subject I am very much a student. What experience I have with the breed is 55 years old.

These birds are super; tame and friendly the minute they were let out of the cage. Bigger, lumbering giants next to the calls.

The breeder had other more expensive types and colors. The eggs he gave are a mix from all his muscovys so I'm hoping to get variety. It will be a long wait for these eggs to hatch-5 weeks. I have the eggs in the incubator, but when Penny turkey starts to brood she will be hatching ducklings instead of poults.
*
*First question for anyone that can answer. hat is the best nest box design for these birds? As a teen, I used old milk cans.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, I don't know. A friend of mine had them. She had the hens building nests on the second story deck.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Wow, I don't know. A friend of mine had them. She had the hens building nests on the second story deck.


*Wild muscovy nest in tree cavities like wood ducks. I remember the milk cans, but if they nested elsewhere I don't remember. More research as I'll have to get something set up for them pronto; tis' the season. The eggs I got are extra large eggs when compared to chickens-that's why I will use the turkey hen to brood them. My bantams could not set more than four or five.
Incubators are too ify for me when it comes hatch time; especially when it's something I really want.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did not know that about the tree nests. Can you imagine a baby having to make that big leap?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I did not know that about the tree nests. Can you imagine a baby having to make that big leap?


*I've seen videos of wood ducklings leaping from the tree nest. Hilarious seeing them bounce off whatever they fall on and not get hurt. Back when I was a kid we had a bantam brood in an old pigeon nest up by the barn steeple; way up-at one time our barn was the tallest in the county. When the chicks hatched they jumped to the mow floor and survived. The floor was covered in hay, but even so...*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Science for the win, right Dan?  Those little babies don’t have enough weight to them, comparable to their little squishy rubbery size anyway- add in wings and they’re regular bouncing balls with rudders!

But in seriousness, I’ve watched those videos too- and it always blows my mind! There is one type of bird I saw on one of the nature shows- .... shoot, can’t remember right now. But, a big big type bird, but slow growing, and they have to jump down these huuuuuuuge cliffs and bounce and roll and flop to the bottom- like 100s of feet! Apparently in that extreme instance they don’t always make it, but the fact that even one has EVER made that leap and survived is incredible to me. I’ll have to see if I can recall what type. Hmm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *I've seen videos of wood ducklings leaping from the tree nest. Hilarious seeing them bounce off whatever they fall on and not get hurt. Back when I was a kid we had a bantam brood in an old pigeon nest up by the barn steeple; way up-at one time our barn was the tallest in the county. When the chicks hatched they jumped to the mow floor and survived. The floor was covered in hay, but even so...*


That's it. I remembered seeing ducklings dropping out of tree nest but couldn't remember what they were.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice Muscovy pics Dan. I have some, they are prolific, sturdy and entertaining. If you use the kiddie pools, you will probably need a couple and they will need dumped and refilled daily. Muscovies can trash the water in minutes. I would keep your nests as low as practical.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Science for the win, right Dan?  Those little babies don’t have enough weight to them, comparable to their little squishy rubbery size anyway- add in wings and they’re regular bouncing balls with rudders!
> 
> But in seriousness, I’ve watched those videos too- and it always blows my mind! There is one type of bird I saw on one of the nature shows- .... shoot, can’t remember right now. But, a big big type bird, but slow growing, and they have to jump down these huuuuuuuge cliffs and bounce and roll and flop to the bottom- like 100s of feet! Apparently in that extreme instance they don’t always make it, but the fact that even one has EVER made that leap and survived is incredible to me. I’ll have to see if I can recall what type. Hmm.


*If it's the one I remember it is a type of goose; I don't remember what kind, but the geese nested on cliff sides to protect the nests from predators. GOOGLE IT!---Barnacle geese*.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Nice Muscovy pics Dan. I have some, they are prolific, sturdy and entertaining. If you use the kiddie pools, you will probably need a couple and they will need dumped and refilled daily. Muscovies can trash the water in minutes. I would keep your nests as low as practical.


*These also seem docile, friendly, and personable. I have named them Betty and Boop. I also saw Betty checking out a large dog crate nest site I've provided. So far they seem to get along with everything-dogs and kids too. They seem like bumbling, gentle giants by my small birds.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Another odd thing about Betty and Boop is, even though they have shown no aggression towards anything, nothing is trying to bully them either. That is odd, the turkeys ALWAYS bully any new bird, but they have completely ignored the muscovies; truly odd*.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe more time is needed and then you'll see the true turkey personalities.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Possibly, but their aggressiveness has always been immediate before.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Possibly, but their aggressiveness has always been immediate before.


Muscovies generally take no crap. Melissa's favorite one faced down with a Racoon and lost.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Muscovies generally take no crap. Melissa's favorite one faced down with a Racoon and lost.
> [*/QUOTE]
> That's a shame. So far no one has given crap and there's been no aggression on anyone's part.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That duck was tougher than nails.


----------



## tindi (Mar 18, 2021)

They are lovely. I have 3 hens. Put up roosts they like to roost at night like a chicken. Clip their wings or they will fly out of your pen. They have very sharp claws too so wear gloves if you handle them they can give you a bad scratch.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

tindi said:


> They are lovely. I have 3 hens. Put up roosts they like to roost at night like a chicken. Clip their wings or they will fly out of your pen. They have very sharp claws too so wear gloves if you handle them they can give you a bad scratch.


*Thank you for your reply. I had not considered roosts for them even though I know that wild muscovies roost and nest in trees. Is there any particular type of roost you'd recommend? Natural branches?*


----------



## tindi (Mar 18, 2021)

I use the wider side of a 2x4 and mine will roost with my chickens. They do have claws for gripping so natural would be ok too I'd think. They can get pretty heavy so I thought the boards might be stronger. I also have a plastic dog igloo that they seem to like hanging out inside too.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

tindi said:


> They are lovely. I have 3 hens. Put up roosts they like to roost at night like a chicken. Clip their wings or they will fly out of your pen. They have very sharp claws too so wear gloves if you handle them they can give you a bad scratch.


They fly pretty well if you have them on a pond.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

tindi said:


> I use the wider side of a 2x4 and mine will roost with my chickens. They do have claws for gripping so natural would be ok too I'd think. They can get pretty heavy so I thought the boards might be stronger. I also have a plastic dog igloo that they seem to like hanging out inside too.


*I have natural branches up already, but I'll add some 2 X 4s.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> They fly pretty well if you have them on a pond.


*That I remember, but they came clipped.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*This evening I watched from the kitchen window as Betty made a nest next to the coop wall with Boop standing guard. The nest boxes I provided were different sizes of dog carriers.*

*The question now is how long before the first egg is laid?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Guess you'll be standing at that kitchen window a lot. 😁


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Betty has moved her nest site. I don't remember muscovies putting so much time into making a nest; still no eggs, but she looks very swollen by the vent so hopefully laying will start soon. Eleven of the muscovy eggs in the incubator are still developing; 3 weeks to go.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They sure take their sweet time when it comes to laying.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*A watched pot never boils, sort of thing. Her first nest was taken over by the kids and their play. I'm sure the storms, rains, and cold have played a part in it too; and that stupid neighbor's dog who tortured the birds through the fence. HE GOT SHOT YESTERDAY so no more...*.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

While it's never great to celebrate the end of a stressful event when it comes to death. This is on the owners for not listening. 

Whelp, what are you going to do to protect nesting areas from the kids. It won't get better as they get older. They just get smarter.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> While it's never great to celebrate the end of a stressful event when it comes to death. This is on the owners for not listening.
> 
> Whelp, what are you going to do to protect nesting areas from the kids. It won't get better as they get older. They just get smarter.


*
For most of the birds the nest boxes are already high up or in breeder pens. For the ground nesters it should not be that hard to make boxes big enough for the birds to enter, but too small for the kids/goats. When Betty actually lays an egg I will collect and replace with dummies. After brooding starts I'll keep the gate to the poultry yard closed where the nest is.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's great. You already have a plan in place. It's always stressful when we don't have one and stuff happens.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*A large hen has gone broody so I moved six muscovy eggs from the incubator under the hen. I never seem to get the humidity right in the incubator so I try to always move eggs under birds to hatch.

The couple I got Boots, the d'Uccle rooster from, are hatching wild mallard ducklings to sell. It is vey tempting. Duck math???*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you think she'll be willing to raise them if they hatch early in her setting? 

Don't you have to have a permit to raise Mallards? 

BTW, tomorrow is hatch day for the quail. I need to go out and check on her in a few.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Do you think she'll be willing to raise them if they hatch early in her setting?
> 
> Don't you have to have a permit to raise Mallards?
> 
> BTW, tomorrow is hatch day for the quail. I need to go out and check on her in a few.


*The eggs won't hatch much early as they still have well over two weeks before hatching. Usually, hens that have brooded at least a week will accept hatching eggs and chicks. There's so little difference between wild and domestic mallards that a permit would not be needed as it could not be enforced and hard to prove the ducks are wild. Many people have mallards and if they're not clipped... I had wild mallards when I was a teenager and they were far from acting wild. And while they could fly well they never left.

Good luck with the quail.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So now, we're waiting on Muscovy eggs to hatch. What else is out there? More turkeys? 

Oh wait! The turkey baby! Is it out with Mom now? Did she have any other eggs hatch?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> So now, we're waiting on Muscovy eggs to hatch. What else is out there? More turkeys?
> 
> Oh wait! The turkey baby! Is it out with Mom now? Did she have any other eggs hatch?


*Muscovy eggs, call eggs, serama eggs, d'Uccle eggs, and turkey eggs. The call eggs come tomorrow. I'm not sure the turkey has started to brood yet, but will be soon. Next are two d'Uccle eggs this Sunday-testing fertility. Nine serama eggs on day 3. Muscovies in about two weeks.*

*With this cold Big Gray is just brooding the poult. It won't need to eat or drink until tomorrow. And tomorrow will be cold too. Bad time to be a poult.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*The other turkey eggs failed.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, dude. That's a lot to have coming out of eggs in just a little bit. 

She's got the one. That makes things OK. I agree completely about the weather not being cooperative for new babies to be making an appearance.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, Dan has lots of new activity going on!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Should I ask? What is happening in your world, PJ? You've been awfully quiet.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Should I ask? What is happening in your world, PJ? You've been awfully quiet.


Just busy and stressed with keeping the nonprofit going. I'm hoping for a better Spring! I do have some Tibetan Quail eggs in the incubator. The weather is still cold at night, it's 22 right now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tibetan Quail? I'm going to have to look those up.

I wish there was something I could do. This virus has had such an impact in so many different areas.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Just busy and stressed with keeping the nonprofit going. I'm hoping for a better Spring! I do have some Tibetan Quail eggs in the incubator. The weather is still cold at night, it's 22 right now.


*Mother Nature took pity on me. As I look out the window the neighbor's yards are white with frost. The fields beyond the woodlot are white with frost. Yet, my yard has no frost and nothing froze. Thank you God.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is simply bizaar. There is something about where you're positioned that kept you protected.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That is simply bizaar. There is something about where you're positioned that kept you protected.


*Definitely bizarre as there isn't any reason why. Did the quail hatch yet?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, she's still stuck to the nest. I even went out with a red light before the sun came up to see how things were going. 

I heard two quail crows this morning. I'm beginning to wonder if it's wild quail that are nearby and not my guy since I only hear it before the sun comes up.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Nope, she's still stuck to the nest. I even went out with a red light before the sun came up to see how things were going.
> 
> I heard two quail crows this morning. I'm beginning to wonder if it's wild quail that are nearby and not my guy since I only hear it before the sun comes up.


*Maybe they are just late in hatching like my eggs have been doing.*

*Two males-both cortunix? That would be very unusual to have a wild cortunix in your yard or is it a bobwhite?*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Just busy and stressed with keeping the nonprofit going. I'm hoping for a better Spring! I do have some Tibetan Quail eggs in the incubator. The weather is still cold at night, it's 22 right now.


We are getting a good 2 day blast of 22 degree nights too. Yuck! And I thought the worst was past.... sheesh! I’d love to see those tiny quail when they hatch out!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had two quail escape the pen, one was the second male I had. Do Bobwhites make the same sound? Because that would be possible then since I know there are some traipsing around here. I've seen them in the front yard.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> We are getting a good 2 day blast of 22 degree nights too. Yuck! And I thought the worst was past.... sheesh! I’d love to see those tiny quail when they hatch out!


*We are supposed to have one more freezing night and then it is to warm up a little each day.*



robin416 said:


> I had two quail escape the pen, one was the second male I had. Do Bobwhites make the same sound? Because that would be possible then since I know there are some traipsing around here. I've seen them in the front yard.


*Bobwhite sound entirely different so it would be your escaped male.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

danathome said:


> *We are supposed to have one more freezing night and then it is to warm up a little each day.
> 
> 
> Bobwhite sound entirely different so it would be your escaped male.*


Yep! Same weather forecast here- I’ll probably be sparse this weekend- my sons bday and building the coop! Or at least the foundation. 

Robin, if you’re hearing two and it’s not bobwhite- would it be possible that he found a wild mate and raised a second one who sounds the same? Dan, I’m sure you can weigh in on this, I’m curious! As usual.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yep! Same weather forecast here- I’ll probably be sparse this weekend- my sons bday and building the coop! Or at least the foundation.
> 
> Robin, if you’re hearing two and it’s not bobwhite- would it be possible that he found a wild mate and raised a second one who sounds the same? Dan, I’m sure you can weigh in on this, I’m curious! As usual.


*There was a pair that escaped. No, bobwhite and cortunix could not cross; very dissimilar species. I think it was the male in the cage she heard as the second crower.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh ok! I see now- and thanks. I was wondering if they would or could, but makes sense!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> We are getting a good 2 day blast of 22 degree nights too. Yuck! And I thought the worst was past.... sheesh! I’d love to see those tiny quail when they hatch out!


I will ask Melissa to get pictures, I'm trying to figure out a way to keep some around, they always fly the coop of course.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Exactly what my two did that escaped. I've got them in pretty secure digs, a dog pen with hardware cloth and poultry netting to keep them in.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Exactly what my two did that escaped. I've got them in pretty secure digs, a dog pen with hardware cloth and poultry netting to keep them in.


Maybe, I'll try to put something together, or I'll just sell the chicks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just don't let them have run of the house after they hatch. You might never find them all ever again.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*A couple days ago one of the duck eggs under the hen had a dent in the round end with some small cracks. As it didn't appear that the membrane had broke I tried a repair job. I put thickened wood glue over the dent and cracks, set the egg upright in a small cup, and placed it in the incubator. Now, 48 hours later, candling shows the embryo alive and growing. This was a bit of a surprise as almost all damaged eggs of this type have quickly died in the past. First time using wood glue. I chose it because it is water soluble with no toxic ingredients. Just thought this might be handy for someone else to know.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Again yesterday, I watch Betty make another nest in the turkey shed. This morning there is an egg---finally.!*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now what? Are you going to leave it there or try to convince her there's a better place. 

I've known others that used wax on cracked eggs. Somewhere in the back of my head I seem to remember someone using Elmer's glue.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Now what? Are you going to leave it there or try to convince her there's a better place.
> 
> I've known others that used wax on cracked eggs. Somewhere in the back of my head I seem to remember someone using Elmer's glue.


*I know I replied to this before, yet, it isn't here. I must have forgotten to click, "post reply".*
*
Betty has at least seven eggs. She evicted the call hen days ago who has started her own nest on the other wall of the turkey shed; an unsafe place. I'll try to come up with a solution to making the nest a safe place.
*
*The wood glue is much like Elmer's but makes a stronger bond. I candled the repaired egg this morning and everything looked good.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not safe because of the turkey hen?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Because of all the birds. The silly duck made her nest in a well traveled area so now to make it an untraveled** area.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I truly thought they were smarter than that. Goes to show what I know about ducks.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL I truly thought they were smarter than that. Goes to show what I know about ducks.


*Muscovys seem pretty intelligent, but the Calls are a step above a rock. I find this odd as calls are basically tiny mallards and the mallards I had long ago were as with it as the muscovys. A busy day-planting garden, cleaning kiddie pools, playing with Toby, planting fig slips, making a water garden, doing dishes, feeding the squabs, and on and on and on.

I made the call nest safer by putting a small table over it and some branches around it; now to see if Mrs. Call accepts my handiwork.

I have been surprised to see that Betty sleeps on the eggs every night since the first egg.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Had to laugh at your description of the Calls, a step above a rock. LOL I guess breeding to develop the Calls took away a lot of what they had upstairs. 

I'm thinking now about going out to do my have covered tunnels for the quail.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I;ll bet they use those tunnels to make nests in. Kiddie pool cleaned, squabs fed, garden spot worked to be planted when the sun isn't so hot. Now to rest. Dog feeding time is at 3; just time enough for a Star Trek.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They've surprised me at how tame they can be. Several were right there checking out what I was doing. 

You've got to feel pretty good, tired, but good about how much you accomplished today. And time left over for Star Trek.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They've surprised me at how tame they can be. Several were right there checking out what I was doing.
> 
> You've got to feel pretty good, tired, but good about how much you accomplished today. And time left over for Star Trek.


*Yes, much better than yesterday where I did nothing but... The days not over yet. I still have a lot of plants to place in their appropriate spots. Star Trek I saw not long ago.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're still watching it though, aren't you?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You're still watching it though, aren't you?


*No. The time has been spent with the dogs or on the computer and now back to work.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's getting late. Who's fixing dinner?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's getting late. Who's fixing dinner?


*I fed myself. Kimmi was at her Mom's for the night. She's very ill according to Kimmi and it sure sounds like she is. She has an appointment with a specialist the 23rd. Heart problems and diabetic; circulation in her feet has gotten bad, balance is bad, headaches...*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*My first muscovy ducklings hatch next Tuesday. Ten of the twelve eggs have made it this far.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry about MIL. It's going to get rough for you and Kimmi as this moves forward. 

That's great news about so many of the eggs making it this far.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm sorry about MIL. It's going to get rough for you and Kimmi as this moves forward.
> 
> That's great news about so many of the eggs making it this far.


*I can't help thinking that some of the ailment is put on to get attention. The new incubator does well; 10 muscovy and 11 call duck eggs all developing; very well indeed.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or not. Since Kimmi is so attached be careful how you approach this.

I'm still surprised your no name incubator is performing so well.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Or not. Since Kimmi is so attached be careful how you approach this.
> 
> I'm still surprised your no name incubator is performing so well.


You got that right. I do feel a bit ashamed of myself for feeling the way I do; all her aches and pains could be quite real.

I posted the incubator name in one of the posts, but don't remember now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I remember you doing that but like you, I couldn't remember the name either. But it works. Which was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Very much a surprise that it works so well-knock on wood.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*10 muscovy ducklings hatched. The last two were weak; one has died and the other is in the incubator. The other eight are strong and healthy. What a variety of colors some are black and white, brown, brown and white, one all white.
These are the free eggs that came with the pair-quite happy I am, but I wish I hadn't lost any.









*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What an absolutely adorable pic. 

We all feel the same. If they hatch we want them all to survive. It hurts when they don't.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*The duckling in the incubator is still hanging in there. When the egg was damaged the duckling lost a lot of blood, but having survived the night he has a chance.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wish there was a way to replenish the missing fluids when something like that happens. If baby makes it then it certainly has a strong constitution.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> What an absolutely adorable pic.
> 
> We all feel the same. If they hatch we want them all to survive. It hurts when they don't.


They will be tearing up the place in no time!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I wish there was a way to replenish the missing fluids when something like that happens. If baby makes it then it certainly has a strong constitution.


*He appears to be slowly getting stronger; still in the incubator.*



Poultry Judge said:


> They will be tearing up the place in no time!


*Yes, there already running around, eating, and drinking.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*These are some of my teenage muscovys. I have never seen muscovys like these in color. Your thought??















































*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't ask me. I thought calls only came in white. I like the pied look on the one.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Don't ask me. I thought calls only came in white. I like the pied look on the one.


*Calls come in a lot of colors; really weird colors. I've a young pair I want to show when I get the camera. But the ducks in the pictures are muscovys. Until recently, I had never seen brown muscovy ducks.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Isn't that why you got them, she had the browns?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Isn't that why you got them, she had the browns?


*Yes. Kimmi picked up the black and white pair so I did not see brown until my teen ducks got feathers.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

So pretty!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I used to see muscovy ducks at the park!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Here is a picture of the ones I saw.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

What breed are these ducks?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *Yes. Kimmi picked up the black and white pair so I did not see brown until my teen ducks got feathers.*


I had one brown one.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> What breed are these ducks?
> View attachment 40845
> View attachment 40846


Top is a Muscovy with ducklings and the bottom looks to be a Polish Crested


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I had one brown one.


*I've since had Kimmi go and get me a brown muscovy hen, but she is no where near as pretty as my teen ducks; so there's brown and then there's BROWN!*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Top is a Muscovy with ducklings and the bottom looks to be a Polish Crested


Wow, Thanks!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, Thanks!


*You're welcome. Some day I'd like to get crested call ducks; when I'm rich and famous-HA.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*A confusing subject-I've read that muscovy ducks are not really ducks, but genetically closer to geese; yet the two can not hybridize. But, muscovy geese can hybridize with mallard ducks which is commonly done in France to produce fast growing muscovys for restaurants showing they are genetically close. Then to confuse things more a man posted this picture of two hybrid muscovy/chinese goose hybrids?????*









*Black geese? The heads sure look like geese. Is there such a thing as black geese.? The man says the black is from a muscovy cross with his Chinese geese.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I certainly don't know enough about them to weigh in on this. I'll bet PJ has some interesting info about it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *You're welcome. Some day I'd like to get crested call ducks; when I'm rich and famous-HA.*


Haha, Yep!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *A confusing subject-I've read that muscovy ducks are not really ducks, but genetically closer to geese; yet the two can not hybridize. But, muscovy geese can hybridize with mallard ducks which is commonly done in France to produce fast growing muscovys for restaurants showing they are genetically close. Then to confuse things more a man posted this picture of two hybrid muscovy/chinese goose hybrids?????*
> 
> View attachment 40849
> 
> *Black geese? The heads sure look like geese. Is there such a thing as black geese.? The man says the black is from a muscovy cross with his Chinese geese.*


Thanks for the picture! I had heard of the restaurant idea and I've heard about some of the factory type bird farming practices in China. I guess with the internet, the world gets a little smaller everyday and we hear more about what folks are doing elsewhere. This is very interesting!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But why? If this is true, what's the purpose?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> But why? If this is true, what's the purpose?


Lots of animal engineering for food.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But that doesn't make sense to me. Geese are huge, ducks aren't. So the purpose of crossing is what? Because humans are ridiculous?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe ducks are more food/energy efficient. Maybe geese are too mean to farm commercially. There is very little commercial geese farming here in the states.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why do I think that makes too much sense for it to be the reason?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> But that doesn't make sense to me. Geese are huge, ducks aren't. So the purpose of crossing is what? Because humans are ridiculous?


*Muscovy meat is leaner with less fat, less shrinkage, and tastier, but muscovys are not as fast growing; mallards are, so by crossing they get a faster growing duck that tastes like muscovy. Mallards taste good, but with very fat-filled meat so there's lots of shrinkage and grease. Some muscovys are as big, or nearly so, as geese. Goose is also quite greasy, so if a cross were possible...

To a large extent, people do crosses just because inquiring minds want to know.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*This is one of my muscovys. To me she is homely, bordering on ugly.*











*And yet, I received an email from a woman in Mississippi who was excited about finding this bird and is driving two hours just to get her.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's the males I have trouble with. They just are not handsome in any way.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I wouldn't call them handsome either. They are different and unique. And they have personality.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *A confusing subject-I've read that muscovy ducks are not really ducks, but genetically closer to geese; yet the two can not hybridize. But, muscovy geese can hybridize with mallard ducks which is commonly done in France to produce fast growing muscovys for restaurants showing they are genetically close. Then to confuse things more a man posted this picture of two hybrid muscovy/chinese goose hybrids?????*
> 
> View attachment 40849
> 
> *Black geese? The heads sure look like geese. Is there such a thing as black geese.? The man says the black is from a muscovy cross with his Chinese geese.*


Beautiful Ducks! Where did you get them?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*It's from an online article/post from another source; I should have made that clearer.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *It's from an online article/post from another source; I should have made that clearer.*


Wow, no it's fine!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*PJ-Do you have problems with the tom turkeys and muscovy drakes seriously fighting? Last night the drake was covered in blood and Tommy was covered in mud. This morning, when the drake started fighting with the tom, I locked the drake up. I was surprised that the drake was the victor in the fight.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, and this is an issue. I also have one specific OEG which wants to fight with the eastern wild tom. The turkeys are spending much more time free ranging with the babies now, so it is better. Some of those muscovies are tough as nails though. You are probably doing the right thing by separating them.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I was hoping you'd say "no" and my drake was unusual. Then I'd be rid of him and get a replacement. I guess no such luck.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They do best free ranging with a body of water.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Mine free range as much as it's possible in an acre enclosure, but no big body of water here; some day.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The good thing about water is they can burn up loads of energy.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> The good thing about water is they can burn up loads of energy.


Haha, true!


----------

